# ölmesine/öldüğünü



## adventrue

Bir filim'de takip eden cümleyi duydum:
"Ablamın öyle ölmesine istemiyorum"

Ben onu şöyle derdim:
"Ablamın öyle öldüğünü istemiyordum"

Benim versyonum da doğru mu? Öyle olsa, bu iki cümle arasında bir fark var mı.


----------



## Rallino

İkisi de yanlış 

Ablamın öyle ölmesin*i* istemiyorum*

Your sentence is wrong because "istemek" requires a noun. So you need "-me" form of the verbs.


----------



## adventrue

Thanks a lot!
I guess since in English and other European languages "I want to go"/"I want her to die" are perfectly grammatically correct sentences I will have to learn by heart the verbs in Turkish which require nouns. Could you suggest one or two examples of which other verbs do this?


----------



## Rallino

dilemek, ummak, ümit etmek, korkmak, çekinmek...

The formula is: Verb in me form + genitive + declension

Sınavı geçememesinden korkuyorum

geçeme-me-si-nden

I fear that he might not pass the exam


----------



## adventrue

Thanks very helpful!

Let me try to see if I understood: "Onun demesinden çekiniyordum" 

would be 

"I was too shy to say it".

Dogru mu?


----------



## Rallino

No you said: I was nervous about him saying that.

in yoursentence,  it is you who are shy, and it is also you who say it so no need to do any noun form any genitive etc. Just infinitive:

Bunu/Onu demekten çekiniyordum.


----------



## adventrue

So "çekinmek" takes a verb not a noun?
Or am I mixed up now?


----------



## Rallino

It takes noun if the subjects are different.

Bunu yapmanı istiyorum. I want you to do it. (Explicite form)

but if I want to say: I want to do it.

Bunu yapmak istiyorum. (implicite form. No complications)

Onun böyle söylemesinden çekiniyorum. (Explicite form) I'm nervous about him saying it.

Böyle söylemekten çekiniyorum. (Implicite form) I'm nervous about saying it.


----------



## ciao amore

adventrue said:


> So "çekinmek" takes a verb not a noun?
> Or am I mixed up now?


 


*Doch, dieses Verb kann sowohl mit einem Nomen als auch mit einem Verb sowie im Deutschen verwendet werden.*

*- Ondan çekiniyorum. => Ich habe Angst vor ihm.*

*birinden bir şeyden* *çekinmek (Genitivsform)*

*- O**nun bana küsmesinden çekiniyorum. => Ich habe Angst, seine Freundschaft mit mir zu beenden.*


----------

